# Miss Labeled Waste Tanks



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

hey guys action

i think ive heard this topic before but anyway my gray water and black water tank handles were miss labeled from factory. has this been a problem with anyone else ? our unit is a 2005 30rls has any other models been labeled wrong? our gray water tank had black water label on it and vise versa. you may want to check it on any new units before you dump your gray water, you may be dumping a lot of crap


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

He's back! The rehired the label guy! Sorry Kenny & Sherry, but yes it was very common about a year ago, then we thought the problem was over. Guess the rehired the guy though. Sorry to hear you ran into the problem.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My service manager told me that they put them on, not Keystone. He said they ran water in the sink and opened a handle to figure out which is which.

We possibly blaming the wrong people? Need to get someone to look at this before the dealer does a PDI. To see if they are on handles when they recieve it from Keystone.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Since John and I purchased from the same dealer, I have the same thing to say. Since the guy doing the PDI with me pulled the gray, just to confirm, and then put the labels on, I knew they are right from the start. I don't even think the labels are still on the trailer.

Another way to tell is that the black tank is usually underneath the toliet, and the gray is underneath the tub. That should work on most models.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

8wheelto4wheel

Nice setup!!!







But how do you get the toys into the Outback.







I know the 30' is big, but I did think the ATVs could fit in the storage bins.









Maybe the dealer guys went to the same trailer school as the Keystone workers. Thoses funny cigs again









Thor


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

I have an 03 25rss and had the same problen also check your water labels mine were wrong also.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Another way to tell is that the black tank is usually underneath the toliet, and the gray is underneath the tub. That should work on most models.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]38031[/snapback]​


The only problem with that is on the 30RLS, the toilet and tub are (almost) directly in line with each other. As you look at the side of the 30RLS, the left valve is the black, the right valve is the grey. Mine were labeled correctly, but they were left open by the dealer (unbeknownst to me) which made for a not-so-nice surprise when I hooked up the hose on our first outing. The dealer stated that they are "supposed" to deliver them with the valves open (don't know if I buy that one).

Nice to see more of the 30RLS's out there...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That's right. I forgot that the tub and toliet are on opposing sides (port/starboard) on the Sydney's. Oh well, I guess that's why I said "most models".

As far as the gates open when delivered? Don't know if that's true or not, but in a twisted sort of way, I can see someone in the legislature saying that if the valves are open, then the buyer will know the tanks are empty. It must be from years of civil service. I'm starting to think like them.









Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Uhhh, Tim, Erin-Maries comment there at the bottom of your sig is making me nervous. Hold steady my friend









Mike


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Uhhh, Tim, Erin-Maries comment there at the bottom of your sig is making me nervous. Hold steady my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK ... just means he gets to go truck shopping!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It's not me honest. A few days after the rally, I was sitting at the table, checking e-mail, and drinking some coffee, when she came up to me, and made that quote. When I asked if Mommy told her to say that, she through her mother right under the proverbial bus.

I'm holding fast. Even though I would love to go truck shopping, and 5'er shopping, I like the size of the payments I have now. Although I did see an '05 LT 2500HD C/C with the Duramax/Allison combo advertised for $40,675. marked down from a sticker of $47,700. It took every ounce of will power to not even speak to a saleman (I know I could've gotton him down at least another $1000)

Now to return to your previously unhijacked thread.

Tim


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 23, 2004)

Same thing with our 2005 28BHS. I found the problem when I did the de-winterize and sanitize this spring. Nice bits of toilet paper ended up in my driveway. Needless to say, pretty gross.


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

Our 2006 5'er tanks were mislabeled also.


----------



## VA_Joe (Aug 2, 2005)

Has anyone relabeled? I know they are reversed but I still have that moment of hesitation looking at the labels before dumping.

Any ideas for a sticker to cover the mistake that will stick and last?


----------



## bachala (Jul 14, 2005)

Our 06 28frls was also labeled wrong, I think I understand how this is happining at least on our unit. They are placing the labels on the rod handle that comes out next to the large diameter pipe thinking the push pull rod is for the black valve. (it is not).

Hope someone in their quality control dept can get a grasp on this problem............... along with the backwards running bathroom fan..........

It's those small details that reflect greatly on your product.

Joe


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

VA_Joe said:


> Has anyone relabeled? I know they are reversed but I still have that moment of hesitation looking at the labels before dumping.
> 
> Any ideas for a sticker to cover the mistake that will stick and last?
> [snapback]53479[/snapback]​


I just peeled mine off and switched them around. I tried not touch any part of the adhesive side other than the corner where I started peeling. So far they are staying on just fine.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I have gotten so used to having them mislabeled that if I switched them, it would take me another 2 yrs to get used to it again. Besides it kind of adds to the Outback charm


----------



## bachala (Jul 14, 2005)

We bought a label maker and put new lables on the side of the trailer instead of the handles, I did not like bending over to look to see where the handle was.







Now I just reach under the side where the label is and feel for the handle.







Not realy thrilled where the galley tank handle is over the tire!!! Had to trim down the handle becouse it looked like it could cut into the tire under the right conditions.

Used the label maker for containers in our storage compartments, helps to keep things more organized.









Joe


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

bachala said:


> Used the label maker for containers in our storage compartments, helps to keep things more organized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing inside the camper.....I rewired the confusing light switches, and then labeled them. I figured my campsite neighbors would appreciate that instead of getting blasted with the spotlights!!









I also labeled the slide controls, and the switches in the bathroom for the fan and light.

Steve


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi...Went camping this weekend for the first time in our 30 rls, and same thing happened-I didn't think GREY water EVER smelled that bad







, until the undissolved toilet tissue came through







- then I knew the handles were mislabeled...I just unscewed the two black handles, and swapped them...Now my grey is really grey, and black is black...Can't wait to camp again...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If you've read any posts around here...you already know my opinion on KEYSTONE QUALITY CONTROL. (just do a search)

The labeling mishap has been going on since 2002, and continues today.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Quality control may be lacking, but I bet they get a good laugh out of it between hits on the Bong!









Which plant was it again, where 1/3 of the employees got busted?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

bachala said:


> Hope someone in their quality control dept can get a grasp on this problem............... along with the backwards running bathroom fan..........
> [snapback]53482[/snapback]​


I hadn't used the bathroom fan yet...I'll keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't blow inward









Our 2006 26rks was also mislabeled. I just printed some new ones and stuck them on top of the existing ones.

sunny


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well what do you know even with the new 2006 trailers they STILL can't get them right.









Way to go Keystone 5 model years and counting









John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

At least they are consistent!

Maybe its not the labels that are wrong but the plumbing people haven't read the labels and figured out which goes where... then again maybe they are laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

My 2003 21rs is mislabeled, too. You do get used to it and I don't want to switch them back but how weird that it's been happening so long!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Quality control may be lacking, but I bet they get a good laugh out of it between hits on the Bong!


ROFLMAO


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bong Hits! Ha! You're killin me







And that seems to be not far from the truth given recent news reports.









However, did't someone report that the tank decal installation is a dealer item? I seem to remember someone reporting this


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I thought I was crazy when I couldn't get the black tank to drain. Same problem with the 03 26RS. Haven't changed the labels yet but maybe I should before I forget again


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I assumed mine were correct on my 2006 25RSS. I did have to flush the grey once on our last trip b/c it was full, so they must of been labeled correctly, it went down!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mine were mislabeled also,







but corrected this week.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Must have gotten lucky both Outbacks that we had were labled right.
Guess I better knock on wood.

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Mine was labeled wrong on my 26RKS, but labeled right now.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know if it's true or not but I've been told (internet research only) that when the campers are delivered to the dealers the dealer puts the labels on. More often then not they don't have a clue witch valve is what so they put water down the kitchen sink, walk around back and pull a valve. Whatever valve has water is the grey tank, BUT (more internet research only) camper manufactures are now draining the kitchen sink in the black tank for those that wash dishes in the kitchen sink and get some food deposits in the tanks. Not many treat the grey tank but just about everyone treats the black tank.

just my internet research and no proof as to why the Outback tanks are mislabled but it makes sence to me only if someone really knows where the kitchen drains to, the under belly on mine aren't worth removing for this topic







.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That would be easy to find out.
Just put some food coloring in some water and pour into the sink.
Then pull the valve handles to see where it comes from.









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> That would be easy to find out.
> Just put some food coloring in some water and pour into the sink.
> Then pull the valve handles to see where it comes from.
> 
> ...


Just do not look into the end of the pipe. It's kinda looking into a garden hose to see if water is coming out.
















Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Must have gotten lucky both Outbacks that we had were labled right.
> Guess I better knock on wood.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]61176[/snapback]​


Don,

I think the Techs at Tom Schaeffers take a class that teaches them how to figure out which label goes where..
















Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Seeing these posts now makes me wonder. I just came back from camping and it seems a very long time to drain the black tank when it was hardly used. I did a good flush with fresh water after for the drain hose, but the sink water seemed to be coming out the black tank not the grey.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

DW does alot of dishes and it seems like I'm always emptying the grey tank
So I would think that the sink in ours goes to the grey tank.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Did the test during the 1st summer of ownership. Sink & tub drain into grey.

Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

SO maybe folks that know their tanks are labeled correctly can post what the sequence is for each of the floorplans.

My 28FRL-S is labeled grey, black and grey from fore to aft. Is that right?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My 26RS 
Black front
Grey back

Bill.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

27rsds

Black-front toilet and bath sink drains into it

Grey -rear kitchen sink and shower

John


----------

